# Temperature gauge inop



## Jim Moore (Aug 27, 2021)

2005 DK40SE. Temperature gauge quit working. Pulled sending unit sensor and checked ohms. 0 when cold which I think is correct. Heated up a little and ohms increased to 10 which again I believe means the sending unit is working correctly. Talked to my Kioti dealer and he said the gauge on the panel does fail occasionally but unfortunately cannot just buy the temperature portion of the panel, need to buy an entire new panel ($$$). So, I'm looking at adding an aftermarket water temperature gauge and wonder if anyone else has gone this route. Added problem - I kept my heat on the sending unit too long and a drop of solder came out of the end. Now the sending unit does not work either (I often make my life harder in spike of good intentions). Ordered a new sending unit but need to buy a gauge. So, if anyone has any suggestions for the gauge and the adapter to the sending unit I would appreciate the help. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jim,
Your sending unit is defective, has a short to ground. Your temperature sending unit should have resistance when cold, close to zero ohms when hot. Take the wire off the sending unit (key on) and your temperature gauge should read cold. Touch the sending unit wire to ground and the temperature gauge should read full scale hot.


----------



## Jim Moore (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks much for the quick reply. Wire is off the sending unit and temperature gauge still reads half way between Cold and Hot. In other words, it is "stuck" between the two normal operating temperature dots on the gauge. I'll try touching the wire to ground but need a second set of hands. One of my sons is coming over this evening for dinner so I'll make him earn his meal. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Jim Moore (Aug 27, 2021)

Good video. I see your point about the sending unit. I should have realized that as the resistance decreases the gauge would read higher, meaning that as the water heats up the resistance decreases. Since my sending unit actually increased in resistance as I heated the sensor it was bad. However, even disconnected my gauge is stuck in the center position. I'll short the wire to ground this evening and see if it moves when I turn the key on. If not, I guess I have two problems. I'm always suspicious when I think two things have failed at once. Too coincidental. But maybe the bad sending unit screwed up the panel gauge. Anyway, thanks again for your help! Jim


----------

